# Yeast for CO2



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone knows what the best kind of yeast is to buy locally for CO2? Last time I took a bash at this I think I ran into different kinds and not sure if this matters or not.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just go save on foods and buy any type baking yeast! I find they work all the same. Correct me if i'm wrong!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The baking yeast works fine, but the wine and champagne yeast last longer as they are more tolerant of the alcohol that's produced as a result of the fermentation. I tried various types and the wine yeast lasted longest for me (I couldn't get any champagne yeast but reportedly they produce the most CO2 and last the longest).


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup. Regular bread yeast works fine.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks a bunch guys. Gonna run off and buy it now.


----------



## Fishes Need Love Too (Apr 22, 2010)

Try Cake yeast (Freash yeast). i find it last way longer then freezed dried yeast. 

here is my recipe:

Can of flat pop (old pop that was left out)
Cup of sugar.
1liter bottle.
Cake yeast one table spoon.

1. mix pop and suger together in 1litter pop bottle
2. add water to desired level
3. add cake yeast.
3. let it sit for 1hour then connect to aquarium


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Baking yeast at Save on foods for $6 a jar... last you... maybe for 20 years LOL if it doesn't expire!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

x2 on the wine and champagne yeast.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Just put togeather a cheap paintball co2 system!

Bonuses to panitball co2

No yeast! 

No Sugar!

No varried co2 output!

Last longer!

Cheap!

COOL!

Chicks DIG IT!

It makes you look smarter!

Confidence boosting!

Random HIGH FIVES!

also chicks really really like guys with hawt paintball co2 action...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Scholz, but I would dispense with the paintball system and go with a 5 or 10 lb tank. Refill every 6 months or so (depending on the size of aquarium and lighting level). Dial it up and down as needed.


----------



## Fishes Need Love Too (Apr 22, 2010)

Does anyone know a good regulator that will fit a Paintball co2 tank?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishes Need Love Too said:


> Does anyone know a good regulator that will fit a Paintball co2 tank?


see this thread http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=252


----------



## Fishes Need Love Too (Apr 22, 2010)

Scholz said:


> see this thread http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=252


Good stuff thanks!
let know how it works out for you


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya, neat thread Sholz. Pressurized is looking more and more attractive all the time. Especially since our three failed attempts at brewing our own. I tried it once a couple years back and got no bubbles and then found out it would be pretty ineffective on my 55 gal. More recently my wife and I aquired on of the Hagen (?) canister kits that use the packets. We got it for free and it turned out to be worth the price so we decided to have another bash at the 2 litre thing. My wife mixed it and we got no bubbles. Ah well tommorow's another day and yes eventually we will make the jump to a pressurized system.


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The baking yeast works fine, but the wine and champagne yeast last longer as they are more tolerant of the alcohol that's produced as a result of the fermentation. I tried various types and the wine yeast lasted longest for me (I couldn't get any champagne yeast but reportedly they produce the most CO2 and last the longest).





plantedinvertz said:


> x2 on the wine and champagne yeast.


Where do you guys find your wine yeast? Are there special wine-making suppliers or something? (I don't drink the stuff, so I'm clueless...)
How much does it cost?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> x2 on the wine and champagne yeast.


Definetly go with the champagne. Just find a local micro brewery, I just bought 16 packets of champagne yeast today actually.


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

*Champagne Yeast*



effox said:


> Definetly go with the champagne. Just find a local micro brewery, I just bought 16 packets of champagne yeast today actually.


Where did you go for it? How much?

Also, this has got me thinking - how long does it usually last you? I mean, I get a couple good weeks out of baking yeast... and usually I let it go an extra week, more weakly... is there a significant difference?


----------



## herefishyfishy (Apr 22, 2010)

I have bought champagne yeast packets at Save On Foods before. It should be in the wine making section.


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

BCAndrew said:


> I have bought champagne yeast packets at Save On Foods before. It should be in the wine making section.


Nice... I'll go take a look there


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If they don't have it go to the yellow pages at look up "brew" or "micro-brewery", there should be at least one micro-brewery in every city I would think.. I'd definetly love a pressurized system though, but that spends my whole month's alotance in one go.


----------

